# frames



## nicho

Any thoughts on Down River expedition frames you know the frames that have a raised captains chair that folds forward to access a cooler underneath, with dry box in the front pros, cons... Other thought is buying or building a four bay square frame like NRS offers and sitting on the cooler or dry box. Any thoughts that can help.


----------



## BarryDingle

I think this question may have been asked once or twice....

Can't go wrong with DRE frames with the captains chair. I love my 3bay.Everybody loves em--and for good reason. Except the pricetag. 

There's nothing wrong with sitting on a cooler though. I oared a beauty 18ftMaravia down the Grand in March,no chair,just sat on the cooler. It still performed like i needed it to. I think i prefer my captains chair though....just depends what you want,need,and are willing to pay.


----------



## Tiggy

DRE frames are awesome! They will make sure everything is working and fits before you leave the shop. I picked mine up from the shop, headed down to run the Salt, and it was damn near perfect. Yeah, you pay a bit more, but you appreciate it sooo much more once you are on the river.
Thier dryboxes are nice too. just measure up your boat and tell em what you want. I have the Capts. chair too, pretty nice, its really nice when you are not rowing, just sit back drink beer and relax, also the mesh material dries out fast and doesnt trap sand like foam.


----------



## riverdoghenry

Admin this is not a commercial post and needs to be moved.

DRE are great frames and I would be content with a DRE or NRS. I personally don't like the DRE Captains Seat, because I'm taller than average, and with the tall seat, I'm jacked way up higher than what I've become accustomed to over the years. I also don't like the lower NRS seat and bar combo either, because the seat and foot bar waste a lot of space and more or less lose a bay. I sit on a dry box with NRS Seat Pad - Soft attached to the lid.

I recently ordered 5 NRS cross bars w/ LoPro's and 2 side rails for $385 and put together my own 4-bay frame (towers not included in price). I did this because I did not want the seats or foot bar that all of the frame packages came with. I also wanted my width and length different than the pre-made frame packages came in.


----------



## rwhyman

Like Tiggy, I prefer to have the dry box under the seat and the cooler in front of me. Both my rafts are setup like Tiggy's photo. One exception, I have a large table that acts as a cover over a drop bag in the front bay.


----------



## cpollema

rwhyman said:


> Like Tiggy, I prefer to have the dry box under the seat and the cooler in front of me. Both my rafts are setup like Tiggy's photo. One exception, I have a large table that acts as a cover over a drop bag in the front bay.


I've been thinking about making such a table. Could you give me some details? I've seen the NRS 'campsite counter' and thought I might be able to make something myself for cheaper. It would serve as bench seat, table and maybe even a backboard in a worst case scenario.


----------



## Tiggy

cpollema said:


> I've been thinking about making such a table. Could you give me some details? I've seen the NRS 'campsite counter' and thought I might be able to make something myself for cheaper. It would serve as bench seat, table and maybe even a backboard in a worst case scenario.


I was thinking about using a spine board as a table, just add legs. I wound up making one with junkyard folding legs and extensions, used 5/8" AC plywood and marine varnish, one quart was very adequate


----------



## rwhyman

cpollema said:


> I've been thinking about making such a table. Could you give me some details? I've seen the NRS 'campsite counter' and thought I might be able to make something myself for cheaper. It would serve as bench seat, table and maybe even a backboard in a worst case scenario.


For my cat, I had a custom aluminum table made by REO in Flagstaff with cut outs so it could be used as a backboard. It's 20 or 21 x 72, I think. I would have to measure it. If I were to get another, I would find someone in the Denver area to make one. 

For my raft, we use a standard size table from Cambridge Welding. We bought it direct or you can find them at Cascade Outfitters and I'm sure other places. It appears they now come with a skidguard top, whatever that is. Mine is just plywood with varnish.


----------



## go2water

Hey Tiggy,
How do the captains boxes mount to the frame? Are they bolted?
Thanks GB


----------



## rwhyman

go2water said:


> Hey Tiggy,
> How do the captains boxes mount to the frame? Are they bolted?
> Thanks GB


Looks like from the photo that Tiggy's are bolted, but I'll let him comment on that. 

I have captain boxes with tabs also and I just put a loop strap over the top.


----------



## go2water

I just bought my captains boxes and I was going to drill and bolt them in today.I could strap them but I didn't want to strap and unstrap each time I get into it.
I think I want to bolt my main dry box as well. anybody else bolt there boxes?
Thanks GB


----------



## Tiggy

go2water said:


> Hey Tiggy,
> How do the captains boxes mount to the frame? Are they bolted?
> Thanks GB


Yeah they are bolted. I do not take them out for camping or anything. Had to make sure the kickbar was where I wanted it before drilling.
If a guy wanted to save a buck, you could use Ammo cans.


----------



## rtsideup

*Camp table*

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=3580&c=20
Hey buzzters, I'm new here, been lurking for a while and love the "pimp my raft" type threads. I know that this is a bit of thread drift here but hey, I didn't start it.
I work for a small ski/snowboard manufacturer here in Co. and used the available resources to make this camp table top. It's built like a giant rectangular snowboard; aspen core (full thickness, not tapered), 22oz triax glass top and bottom, clear petex top and bottom, HDPE "sidewalls", the small dots on the ends are stainless snowboard inserts to attach some "Oh Shit" handles, the big holes at the corners are where the legs attach and also serve as tie down points. It's light and bomber enough that it'll double as a diving board when wedged between my frame rails. Next one will have some useful graphics IE. cocktail recipies, backgammon/chess board, important saftey/first aid info, ect. The leg system is less than ideal; thread toped alu. reinforced PVC tubes that fit in my kitchen box. I love the fact that the table top is smooth, no attachment points but the holes, but damn its a wobbly table. Any advise?


----------

